# 2009 TCR Alliance vs Defy Advance 3



## shaqkur (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi guys.
I am considering getting a Defy for its comfort geometry. But being in Canada with all its taxes there is a difference of about 700 dollors compared to a TCR Alliance 1. I am concerned however that I may not be able to ride the bike (TCR) too far or too long because of its more aggresive positioning.

Anybody here who has ridden both and is there a huge difference ride wise. I am more of a long and slow riding kind.

Advice/opinions would be appreciated.


----------

